# 2 verschiedene Hover Effekte miteinander verbinden



## Spirit22 (31. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mir nich 100% sicher bin wie sich diese Aufgabe lösen lässt (ob nun mit css oder mit javascript oder mit Pseudoklassen) eröffne ich dieses Thema einfach mal in HTML.
Zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe mehrere <a> elemente mit verschiedenen Hover effekten. Ist es möglich diese zu verbinden?

Praktisches Beispiel:

<div>
<ul>
	<li><a href="#tab1">Übersicht</a></li>
</ul>
</div>

soll verbunden werden mit:

<div>
	<a href="#tab1" title="Übersicht">
	     <p>Übersicht</p>
	     <p><em>zurück zur Übersicht</p>
	</a>
</div>

Ich hab quasi eine liste auf der linken seite beim hover ändert sich die hintergrundfarbe, das element wird unterstrichen, die Schriftfarbe ändert sich und die schriftstärke.

Im Content habe ich <a> Elementen einen S/W Background zugeordnet der beim darüber fahren das farbige bild anzeigt.

Kann man diese 2 Effekte "kombinieren", d.h. ich fahr links über die list und im content wird mein <a> bacground getauscht?

danke schon mal für die antworten


----------



## Spirit22 (1. September 2011)

vlt. sollte ich das etwas verständlicher erklären ^^

Ist es möglich, das beim entreten eines hover effekts(bez. auf <a>), ein anderer hover effekt (auch bez. auf <a>), der in einem anderen <div> bereich liegt gleichzeitig eintritt?


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (1. September 2011)

Hallo,

so weit ich weis nicht,
ruf doch bei beiden elementen (<li>-Eintrag und <div>-Content) "onmouseover" eine Funktion (JS) auf, die die style-Eigenschaften auf ande Schrift(-Farbe) für den Verweiss UND bunten Hintergrund für den Content ändert. "onmouseout" muss dann eine Funktion aufgerufen werden, die alle Eigenschaften wieder zurücksetzt.

Gruß javaDeveloper2011


----------

